# Lehrgang in oder um Quakenbrück (OS) stattfindet.



## wawanru (5. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich stelle mich mal kurz vor,
mein Name ist Waldemar, ich bin 29 Jahre und würde gerne meinen Angelschein / Lehrgang machen.:q
Die eigentliche Frage ist ob jemand von euch weis ob in der nächsten Zeit irgendwo ein Lehrgang in oder um Quakenbrück (OS) stattfindet.|kopfkrat
Danke in voraus für eure Antworten.:m


----------



## mastercremaster (9. April 2009)

*AW: Lehrgang in oder um Quakenbrück (OS) stattfindet.*

die niedersächsisch westfälische anglervereinigung (NWA) in osnabrück  veranstaltet lehrgänge und prüfungen.
frag da einfach mal nach, wann der nächste termin ansteht.
grüße


----------

